# Hi from a noob in SoCal



## Dutch Platypus (Aug 30, 2020)

Hi All,

I just want to give a brief intro here. My name is Edwin van Doorn and I live in Escondido, California. While I have sailed a couple of times before, I’m new to sailing and the sailing community. At this time I’m looking for the best way to learn sailing and continue practicing without buying my own boat (yet?). I also hope to connect with other locals in the sailing community to learn from their local experiences.

Best Regards,
Edwin


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

The best way to do that normally is to hook up with the local racing fleet and crew on some boats. Unfortunately Covid has put the pause on that.

Another great way is to get your hands on a simple dinghy like a Laser and get out sailing on it. The beauty of Lasers is that they are simple, yet lots of fun. They are a great way to get used to the basics of sailing without complicating things with additional sails and controls.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

You are about 30 minutes away from Oceanside but not a very good place to learn. not enough room in the harbor to learn to sail and there is only sailing in the ocean. you can get lessons there but it will be on larger boats and it will take you longer to learn to sail on a large boat. small boats in a sheltered harbor is the best way to learn to sail. About an hour from both Dana Point to the north or south to San Diego. either one offers you many options to learn. they both have sailing schools and rentals and sailing clubs.


----------



## Jacobs60 (Aug 31, 2020)

Get your hands on a simple dinghy like a Laser and get out sailing on it. The beauty of Lasers is that they are simple, yet lots of fun. They are a great way to get used to the basics of sailing without complicating things with additional sails and controls.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

You might be able to rent small boats on mission bay
Worth checking


----------



## LLCoolDave (Sep 20, 2015)

When I almost moved to San Diego I was looking for a sailing club. It's not free but very reasonable. Convair.org membership comes with class instruction.

I also crewed with a guy racing out of oceanside on a schock 35. Found him thru meetup.com


----------



## Dutch Platypus (Aug 30, 2020)

Hi everyone and thank you for your input. I am looking into options of sail clubs on Harbor Island and on Mission Bay. I also searched the forums for beginner info and found some old but still useful posts about books and other resources. All in all, I'm very excited and I hope to get my feet wet soon.


----------



## Col45Escape2.0 (Dec 23, 2019)

Used to be the best and least expensive learning experience was to take the U.S. Coast Guard Auxiliary courses such as Basic Sailing and Seamanship in a class setting to understand the nature of different boats and safety requirements. The cost was for the materials and you have the opportunity to meet fellow future mariners in a non competitive environment.


----------

